# pyhton-update probleem

## F1-nr1

Gister heb ik mijn systeem een update gegeven en op het einde gaf hij aan om python-update uit te voeren.

Dit heb ik gedaan.

Opeens kreeg ik de volgende melding:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies /
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-nntp/hellanzb-0.13-r3" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 

Vervolgens ben ik gaan kijken om het op te lossen.

Daar kwam ik er achter dat hellanzb al in mijn package.unmask staat en staat ook in package.keywords.

Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik dit kan oplossen?

Ik ben geen expert met gentoo.

Alvast bedankt.

----------

## nixnut

waarschijnlijk is er een nieuwere versie die niet in je package.unmask staat. even goed kijken naar de versie nummers dus.

----------

## F1-nr1

Hij ziet hetzelde eruit.

Heb zelfs de gegevens opnieuw erin gezet.

Kan het zijn dat het verkeerd in de unmask staat?

Bij mij ziet het als volgende uit: =net-nntp/hellanzb-0.13-r3

----------

## koenderoo

misschien dat dit je wat verder helpt? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224415

lijkt erop dat er inmiddels een nieuwere versie is, dus een kwestie van een sync draaien en opnieuw proberen

----------

## nixnut

```
# eix net-nntp/hellanzb

* net-nntp/hellanzb

     Available versions:  ~*0.13-r5 ~*0.13-r6 {libnotify ssl}

     Homepage:            http://www.hellanzb.com/

     Description:         Retrieves and processes .nzb files

```

Lijkt er veel op dat -r3 niet meer bestaat in portage. Probeer -r5 of -r6 maar eens

----------

